# how often do you play acpc?



## contententity (Mar 29, 2019)

another thread was asking about who is still active, but active can mean different things for different people. i have a friend who only plays once per day right when it resets. i personally play every few hours to complete requests, gather items, and do any event-related tasks. how about you?


----------



## slatka (Mar 29, 2019)

i tend to play every few hours as well but there will be times where i wont go on for a day and sometimes even a few days if i'm getting a little bored of pocket camp but i always end up coming back to it and getting addicted again especially when i see events i'm interested in the last few events have been really good (maybe not so much the mario one)


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 30, 2019)

It depends. Sometimes I go months without playing, and others I log in every few hours.
I play mostly during events.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 30, 2019)

Same as drowningfairies.. I usually play often when the events interest me. I haven’t played much the past two weeks since the items we could obtain with the events didn’t really entice me too much, but now with the Sakurapop events I will be playing multiple times daily to make sure I can get as many items as possible!


----------



## Themadgamer (Mar 30, 2019)

Every day, since day one.  Most of the time, every few hours, but when traveling, less often, sometimes only in the morning and evening.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 31, 2019)

Probably about ten minutes a day. I check the fortune cookie stock every day at 11am and then do a few villager requests. When there is a flower or gyroid event on, I'll go on every few hours for a minute or two to work towards the rewards.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2019)

During events that keep my interest a lot, I like to play every couple of hours so that I can get as much work into the event as possible. But other than that, I usually only play about 2-3 times a day or whenever I'm bored.


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 31, 2019)

When there's no events only in the morning but if there is an event then every new cycle if I can


----------



## maple22 (Apr 2, 2019)

I try to play it pretty regularly, even though I have a crappy phone.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 2, 2019)

I tend to play for a couple of hours a day, but it varies depending on whether there are events on at that time.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Usually every other day maybe, I tend to play at least once a day during events... which seem to be becoming more frequent, lol


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 3, 2019)

I used to play everyday, but it eventually got super repetitive and I started to not go on as much. I still go on every once in a while, but I really did lose a lot of motivation after hearing they added Pierce (my favorite character) and still didn't get him no matter how many levels I moved up. (I believe I'm around the late 80s right now, maybe 90s).


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 3, 2019)

There are a handful of weaknesses of ACPC, especially compared to the other games in the franchise, such as shallow interactions with villagers & friends, inability to trade items, and the fact that events in PC tend to be more stressful than relaxing. There is one thing I truly dislike and at times, makes me feel like this is the worst and most heartless game in the franchise, which is the ridiculously high priced lootboxes (a.k.a. fortune cookies). Yet, I still play the game several times a day. My activity will wane from time to time, but I haven't really stopped playing for more than a day or two, here and there, since I've started playing. I know my motivation for a very long time was because I believe that PC will be linked to the next full release of the game, and while I do feel that still plays a big role in why I play so often, I'd be lying if I didn't admit that I also enjoy playing. If they had not started to shift toward lootboxes and items essentially being locked behind a pay wall, I would have said this is hands down the best mobile game to exist.


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Apr 3, 2019)

I will usually play for about 10 minutes throughout the day, when the timer reset, or when I have something that has been completed in the build section.  With the exception of when I have to take care of something in my life.


----------



## DARLINGBEAR (Apr 7, 2019)

i got it when it first came out but deleted it due to boredom. i downloaded it again last week and i play everyday


----------



## Libra (Apr 7, 2019)

I find it hard to stay interested, to be honest. I know it can't be compared to a full version (such as New Leaf), but it's just so repetitive, I guess. I do like the items they come up with (many of them are gorgeous!), but at the same time I think I'd like for them to slow down a little, because lately it has been _event after event after event_.

I understand why they do it (have to keep people interested in playing and make sure they come back to the game!), but with the latest garden event I just went "Nope" and I haven't even logged in during the last few days.

I have somewhat of mixed feelings about it, actually. On the one hand, it's just a mobile game; no big deal if I don't play for a while (not like anyone will move out or something). On the other hand, if I don't play for a while then I might miss out on (many) things I'd like or want. But again, it can't be compared to a full game; I'm aware they are quite different.

So, in short; at the moment I am not playing (not even logging in), but that might change in a few days, though I don't think I'll ever be as active again as when the game came out. Unlocking villagers by leveling up was actually the most fun for me, I kinda miss that. I'm not a fan of the villagers maps via Gulliver, but I do like they came up with different ways of unlocking villagers.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 7, 2019)

I play daily, even if only for the login bonuses. 
When there's no event, I'll stay like 5 minutes and go, but during events I play until I have everything I can, so like 1 hour daily?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 7, 2019)

If there's an event going on, I tend to play every two hours until I'm done. If there isn't, I at least try and play once a day so I can get the daily login bonus.


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 7, 2019)

I play daily to get the login bonus, when theres no event I stick around for 5-10 minutes but when there's an event on I try to play every 2 hours.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 7, 2019)

Not much anymore. After I realized I had ACNL on my 3ds, I switched from pocket camp and never really picked it up again..


----------



## auroral (Apr 10, 2019)

When events are going on, I try to play at least once per refresh. When events aren't going on, I'll check in anywhere from once a day to once every 4 hours or so.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 10, 2019)

I never play it anymore  I stopped playing after I realised I could not get all the furniture items without spending money. And sometimes I get the urge to play, but so much has changed since I stopped and there is way too much to catch up on that I just lose the motivation. I hope there isn't exclusive integration with AC Switch because otherwise, I might actually just not play AC Switch at all... (I say that now, but I know I won't be able to resist...)


----------



## Soigne (Apr 10, 2019)

i play for a few hours each day, on and off. when my semester gets busy, i take a break from it but pick up again when things settle down.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Apr 10, 2019)

Never, I deleted the game a year ago. It was a fun little distraction for a while but the gameplay got too grindy and monotonous, plus it took time away from my actual NL town.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 11, 2019)

I play once or twice a day on average now, but if there's a major event, I'll play once per refresh. I plan on taking a break once the Switch version gets a proper release date so I can unwind.


----------



## Elin (Apr 11, 2019)

I tend to check it once, maybe twice a day, for around 5-10 minutes at a time. I do play more during events though, especially if there are any items I want.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 13, 2019)

For me it depends on if there is an event going on or not. I am playing everyday right now, but that is because they have event right after event. I try to play every few hours to make sure I can get everything. If there isn't events going on, I hardly play the game.


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 14, 2019)

I used to play this game non stop. Like literally I had an addiction now I just cant be bothered. Now anytime I reach for the game I just cant be bothered to play it.


----------



## leerie (Apr 14, 2019)

i play at least once every day! if there's an event i go on every few hours when it resets to get all the items.


----------



## Laureline (Apr 15, 2019)

I used to play a lot and just like with acnl, i’ve lost interest and stopped.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used to play a lot and just like with acnl, i?ve lost interest and stopped.


----------

